# CCO - when do they restock?



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey guys! Well I'm planning a trip to a CCO during spring break. And I was just wondering if anyone knew when they get their MAC shipments. Is it the same time every month? Or is it random? I want to go when they will have the most possible merchandise! Lol. Also, has anyone by chance been to the CCO in Carlsbad, CA lately? If so I'm just wondering what they have. TIA guys!

<33


----------



## leobrat (Apr 1, 2006)

I think every store is different but it does seem that the beginning of the month is better - at least for the one that I have access to.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 1, 2006)

they told me at the CCO at sawgrass that they get  shipments the third week of every month.


----------



## shamelessmuse (Apr 1, 2006)

It varies, I would call the one that you are going to and ask.  The ones in GA are on totally diffrent schedule, one gets it the 3rd week of the month and the day varies, one gets it the 2nd week of the month and I can't remember the other.  So just to be sure I would call the one you are visiting.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks guys! I was hoping they would all be on one schedule, but I guess not! Lol. I'll just give em a call. I'm hoping someone out there has been recently and can tell me if they have anything good!! 

<3


----------



## lostcaligirl (Apr 3, 2006)

the one in vacaville ca gets their shipments the third of every month but the one in Napa Ca I think gets it earlier the that.


----------



## kites (May 28, 2006)

Usually shippments come after the 15th, everymonth, except inventory month


----------



## luckyme (May 28, 2006)

They always beat around the bush when I ask them when their  last shipment was and when next shipment is coming.


----------



## drivenbyyourmom (Oct 10, 2006)

I asked at my CCO (Kansas City, KS) and she said that there is never a set date for shipment and that stuff just kind of trickles in throughout the month. :-/


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

From what I have observed, I believe that my CCO stocks in the middle of the month.  I went there today and they had tons of stuff.


----------



## Elora (Aug 13, 2008)

They restock during the middle of the month at my cco and she said that they have no clue what they will be getting.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 13, 2008)

At my local CCO it's totally, totally random. Sometimes they have so much stuff you can hardly move and then the same time the next month they've relocated all the stock to a smaller area of the shop because they have so little left.


----------

